# Putting bike in back of Xterra/SUV



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a 2001 Xterra and I have been laying my bike down in the back and it works fine but is a little hard getting in and I have to be careful what part of the bike is resting on the floor. I've seen some pics of bikes in the back of their SUVs with the bike seat down and the front wheel off and the front fork is secured in a lockdown device that looks like it is attached to a board of some sort. Anybody know what this is or another way to secure my bike properly in the back of my Xterra?


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey Jem, sounds like you and I are having very similar experiences what with the Skyhawks and all (and possibly an addiction to this forum )

I have a Ford Escape and with the seats down can get mine and the wife's bikes in using a block of wood I picked up from Home Depot, cut to size, then screwed in a couple of fork mounts. Cost no more than $40 to do and works great. If I get chance when I'm out over the weekend I'll post a pic up.


----------



## Trailfreak (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a Yakima rack that is made for xterra's. I'm not sure how it works, kinda looks like it may go on the inside.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

coxinio said:


> Hey Jem, sounds like you and I are having very similar experiences what with the Skyhawks and all (and possibly an addiction to this forum )
> 
> I have a Ford Escape and with the seats down can get mine and the wife's bikes in using a block of wood I picked up from Home Depot, cut to size, then screwed in a couple of fork mounts. Cost no more than $40 to do and works great. If I get chance when I'm out over the weekend I'll post a pic up.


Hey, I know you!  yeah I have an addiction.to mountain biking. Can't believe I didn't find this sport sooner. I like your idea. Looks like I can get something like these and mount to a 2x4 cut to fit.
Amazon.com: Delta Cycle Wheel Hitch: Sports & Outdoors
Amazon.com: Delta Bike Hitch Locking Fork Mount: Sports & Outdoors
Have you found a quick release for you seat post or just carry a hex wrench?



Trailfreak said:


> I have a Yakima rack that is made for xterra's. I'm not sure how it works, kinda looks like it may go on the inside.


Hey Trailfreak, do you have an Xterra? How did you come about getting the rack?


----------



## Trailfreak (Dec 22, 2004)

I tend to collect/horde Yakima stuff. I actually had pulled it out of the attic last week to put on ebay. ill try and post a picture, I never really figured out the feet on it.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool... I look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Trailfreak (Dec 22, 2004)

for whatever reason I cannot get the pictures uploaded.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

I use photobucket.com for mine


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's a couple of pics of the set up and yes I also swapped out seat post clamp for quick release.

Hope this helps with some ideas.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice... thanks for the pic. Does the front wheel ride well like that? Do you have the bike tied down to the door to keep it from sliding?


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Front wheel rides fine, to be honest i just throw it in usually with no particular science behind it.

I've used a small bungee cord just to tie the bike down to the floor, it could probably ride with out it but its that little bit of extra security if I need to do something out of the ordinary (emergency stop, sharp corner etc).


----------



## Trailfreak (Dec 22, 2004)

Heres a rack that goes on a Nissan Xterra


----------



## ynot89 (Jun 15, 2007)

coxinio said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the set up and yes I also swapped out seat post clamp for quick release.
> 
> Hope this helps with some ideas.


I have a very similar set-up for my xterra (2002) when i go on longer trips. the only difference with my set-up is that i used a sheet of plywood instead of just the board. I can still put two bikes upright and have 1/2 of the bench back seat up. either way is pretty easy to set up


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

I had an old Yakima bar and fork mount in the back of a Cherokee. It worked great for longer road trips.


----------

